# Pinwheel program



## mr miss (Nov 17, 2005)

Do not buy pinwheel archery program!! I have purchased it twice and and both time it had problems with the program. I did manage to get two sight charts out of it before it stopped printing thing for no reason. So stupid me deleted the program and purchased the new 2011 version. Well i t was working fine until i got to the sight charts and it would only load to 29 yards! well i exited out of the program then restarted it thinking it would help. Well now it wont let me load the year and type of bow i have. this program is terrible and should not even be a sponsor!!!!!

I will say that last year it worked for two charts and they were great, but it has way two many problem if you down load it from the internet. maybe if they send you a CD version its better.

Do not buy!!!!! they have $50.00 of mine and i have no charts!!!


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

Man I don't know, I have had good luck with Pinwheel software.


----------



## mr miss (Nov 17, 2005)

i dont want to start a war here but it is greatly flawed if you down load it! i purchased another program by a differant company and it works great. just as accurate to! Just telling everyone my experience not good two differant times


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

mr miss said:


> i dont want to start a war here but it is greatly flawed if you down load it! i purchased another program by a differant company and it works great. just as accurate to! Just telling everyone my experience not good two differant times


As I stated in your thread by the same title in the 3D forum, if you had bothered to contact Larry before spouting off, you would have had your problem fixed and would have been very happy with the program.

Based on your response to that thread, I will guess that you believe the world is perfect.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

mr miss 

>>I have purchased it twice and and both times it had problems with the program. 

If the contact info you posted on another AT thread is correct, you purchased SoftwareForArchers(SFA) 19JAN2010, then TapesAndCharts(TAC) just last week 21APR2011. It seems odd that you would buy something, use it for over a year with it not working as well as you'd expect, never contact the company to address the issue, and then purchase a similar product from the same company. I don't mind you purchasing TAC as well as SFA, but if you'd just made a simple phone call or e-mailed any issue you had could have been resolved.


>>So stupid me deleted the program and purchased the new 2011 version. 

Even if you "deleted" OT2 programs, their registered status is not deleted. You'd need to format your hard drive to delete your registration. You could test this by re-installing a full version of the SFA program you deleted. If the program runs and does not enter "trial mode" it was/is registered. If it runs in "trial mode", it was never registered, the hard-drive was formatted, or a system restore was done.


>>should not have to contact the owner when you pay good money for something it should work period!

If the OT2 software products were an item like say a hammer, this would be a reasonable statement. You pick up a hammer and use it pound a nail. A hammer has no moving parts. Moving parts increase an item's complexity and increase it's possible failure rate. A hammer doesn't interact with your Black & Decker circular saw or your Makita drill. You could miss-hit a nail or miss the nail and hit your thumb, but that's operator error. Generally speaking. a hammer works each time you pick it up. 

Except for the possibility of operator error, computers and software don't have much in common with hammers...they are much more complex.

OT2 software runs on the Microsoft Operating System (OS)...as do thousands of other programs. Each program interacts with the OS and occasionally with the other programs installed on your computer. Some programs have 30 to 40 thousand lines of code...each of which could be considered a "moving part". Virtually every time you turn off your computer, you'll get "updates" from Microsoft. Each Microsoft "update" contains "patches" for "bug fixes" or security purposes. Each patch has the potential to break or disable something in programs on your computer. When you receive an "update" from Microsoft, you should be reminded just how imperfect software is. Each time you add a new program to your computer, it has the potential to break other programs that are already installed and working. Each time your AntiVirus or AntiSpyWare software runs, it has the potential to break other programs you use. 


>>I did manage to get two sight charts out of it before it stopped printing for no reason. 

Normally, programs don't just stop working. OT2 is a mature code base with very few bugs. If it printed at one time and then stopped printing, the reason is external to the program. Possible causes for the printing to be "disabled" after you successfully purchase and register could be: you install new or outdated printer drivers (mentiond above), you format your hard-drive, you run a program that "cleans" (IE damages) your system registry, you do a system restore or rollback...the list is virtually endless. Every example you can imagine or give depends on something happening to your computer because you or another program initiated the action. 

If the software was purchased on one computer then moved to an unregistered computer, that would cause the program to run in "trial mode" on the second computer. Downloads are single system/single user licenses...so I'm just pointing this out as an FYI, not accusing you of anything.


>>Well, it was working fine until i got to the sight charts and it would only load to 29 yards! 

Displaying to 29 yards only happens when SFA and TAC programs are operating in "trial mode". Registered versions are capable of displaying out to 120...unless you set the tape size too small or set the max mark distance to 29. If either the SFA or the TAC version that you purchased was not "registered", then your AntiVirus or firewall software may have gotten in the way of the purchase and registration process. Not all AV or firewall software block registration, but if yours did, it's an easy fix.


>>Well now it wont let me load the year and type of bow i have. 

Again, this sounds like your AV or firewall software may have blocked registration, and again, it's an easy fix. I'll be more than happy to work with you, but you'll need to contact me to resolve the issue. 

There's contact info on the website..e-mail addresses and phone number..so problem resolution is up to you. Contact me and I'll help you get the software working.


----------



## stubborn (Mar 19, 2011)

Contact PSI I had to it took all of 5 minutes to "fix" my problem, then we spent another 30 minutes or so with me getting a 1 on 1 tutorial on how to use OT2. Still have a ton to learn about the programs capabilities.


----------



## jsmbly (Jun 29, 2006)

Customer service is very lacking


----------



## Hester0305 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have used On Target Software for over 6 years now and when I purchased the program with a buddy of mine we split the cost so The owner let us put the software on both of our computers, both of our old computers have crashed since then and we kept out contact information and contacted the owner and he looked our information from our email addresses that he had archived and he sent us the information to down load on our computers and the unlock code to make the software work

If you go on the internet you can use the program for free for 2 sight tapes and then you have to purchase the program to make further sight tapes, this is what I found out after my computer crashed before I found my paperwork where I purchased it before. I do know I had to email On Target with a security code that was on the program with a valid email address for them to unlock the program.

I have been using this program and it has been flawless for many years I have probably made and changed sight tapes on my programs hundreds of times and made about fifty sight tapes for all my friends that shoot HHA Slider sights. I and many of my friends should be a spoke persons for the company that's how well pleased I am with their software. I make my tapes and sight them in at 30 yards and they are real close minus a yard or two out to 65 yards.

I am sorry some of you have had problems with the software, but I'm sure if you contact the company and leave them a message they will help you as they have for me.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

I had an issue with the Shaft Selector Software running on my computer. All it took was a phone call to get the problem solved. Larry spent close to an hour with me working to debug my computer...I'd call that great customer service!


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

I have had issues with just about every program I have ever tried to load. I had an issue with OT2 when I first bought it and Larry fixed it. You are angry but never took the time to allow him to correct the problem. If I sold you a brand new car, and it broke down before you even got it home, would you come buy another one? And then if that broke down before you got home again, would you just tell everyone not to buy that car? 
What kind of sense would that make? If you bought a new bow and the limbs snapped the third time you shot it, what would be the reasonable thing to do? IM JUST SAYING!!!!


----------



## jrmy_1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I like OT2. I've bought a total of 2 softwares and I like the featurs of OT2 the most so far. It seems a little more complicated, e.g. more features, but I think I like it the most.


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

I have used this software with great success. I feel the longer I use it the more accurate it becomes, due to minor tweaks in my data entries.
As far as Larry goes. I recently E mailed him because I upgraded my computer and my son took mine over.
So the software went with that box to my sons room. He was gracious enough to sell me the new updated version real cheap and get me running rite of way.
Like most things i have had to learn in life it can be a matter of how u address the particular situation.


----------



## nvcnvc (Jan 27, 2009)

Larry has always provided me with great customer service. He always responds to my questions, and I never had any problems with installation or operation. I do not what happened to you, but I am sure Larry will take care of you if you ask. I have used Archer's advantage and TAP also, but I found OT2 to be the superior program.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

i once had a most minor issue with my shaft selector software... made a call he called back within a few minutes problem resolved...i don't think pinwheel software is a bad company nor do they have a bad product.


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

For the most part, I have had real good luck with the program!


----------



## MNTreeClimber (Mar 3, 2006)

I've had great luck with this program myself. I have never needed to call for help, but by the sounds of it, I know I would be able to have my issues addressed. 

Sounds like a troll to me. Some people like to be right all the time, but why let the truth get in the way.


----------

